
Can VCs tell an A-Team from a B-Team? - Alex3917
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2006/06/16/ateams_and_btea.html
======
jwecker
I know that when I've hired programmers I definitely weigh potential and
willingness to learn more than experience. Sometimes when someone has
experience they are really just stuck in the same old ways of doing things,
and it becomes difficult with them to change the company culture or have the
kind of momentum that you need. Surely the better VC's recognize that fresh
blood often produces the very best results. Y-C does.

------
dfranke
His criteria for the definition of A teams all seem to revolve around
experience rather than talent. Experienced people probably already have some
money, which means they have the potential to lose it, which means that
they're likely to be more conservative. Being conservative means cutting both
your standard deviation and your mean outcome. But VCs shouldn't be
encouraging conservatism, because when you're running a fund, the law of large
numbers kicks in and standard deviation doesn't really matter. It should be
all about the mean.

